# Trick Club: September 2020



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome to Trick Club! This month's trick is a two-parter, courtesy of EVpoodle and the AKC novice trick dog checklist:

*Get In / Sits in Box*

Teach your poodle to 1) get in a box and 2) sit in the box on cue. Here's a video to get you started:









AKC Trick Dog - Teach Your Dog How To Get In A Box | AKC.TV


While everyone is trying to find things to do at home, one activity that might be of interest is training for your Trick Dog title. Trainer Trevor Smith is sharing how you can teach your dog how to get in a box.




akc.tv





Find another helpful resource? Share it here! Share your challenges and share your breakthroughs, too. Already mastered this trick? Try proofing it in a new location, with new distractions, or with a twist of your choosing.

Progress pics and polished pics—all are welcome. Or share a video, so we can see your poodle in action.

Happy training!

Robin & Peggy


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Misha here: Why don't we flip the box over and jump _ON _the box? That sounds way more fun.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Annie here : how bouts we jump OVER the box?

(Annie's human - challenge accepted, though this may take some work. Step one. Find a spoo sized box)


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Peggy wants to know if bathtubs and/or swimming pools count.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Evie says sure as long as she does not have to get in the pool herself.


----------



## SMSP (Apr 5, 2018)

I found a video that builds on the box command and illustrates obedience box training....which I've never heard of before.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For those aspiring clickers and shapers out there, here's a classic exercise:






101 Things to Do with a Box | Karen Pryor Clicker Training







www.clickertraining.com


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

SMSP said:


> I found a video that builds on the box command and illustrates obedience box training....which I've never heard of before.


Neat idea! I've tried this with a hula hoop on the ground, but a box is much less ambiguous.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy says boxes are for _cats_!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

fjm said:


> Poppy says boxes are for _cats_!


Lol! 

Bonus points to anyone who gets their poodle into a bowl.


----------



## SMSP (Apr 5, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Bonus points to anyone who gets their poodle into a bowl.


Poodles are smart enough to know that if they get into the bowl, like above, they're won't be able to physically get a treat (the cat's face is pressed against the bowl) ....so I don't think so 🤣


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

We started! Annie has a lot of practice with "go on this thing for a treat" and "target this thing with your feet" which helped.

First - I tried luring her into a box. No go. The only vaguely spoo sized box we have has really tall sides and would be a tight squeeze. Tried a couple luring methods, asking for her paws, etc. Asking her to put her feet up on the box . She said, no way am I putting paws in there!

So, I practiced getting her on the lid to the box to get her used to the feel of the material.









Then I worked on getting her to put her feet in other, smaller, shorter, stable boxes.


















Came inside, had a flash of inspiration- a large "box" with very low sides. Practiced walking through it, back and forth, then stopping in it, then sitting/stay.









Back outside. She will now put her feet in the big box! Done for today, hoping I find a better/easier box to continue with.










My next plans are to work on getting her to sit with her front feet in the smaller boxes, then, work on sit with just her hind end in a box. As always, trick training is very dog-driven.

(Oh - I feel like this should be an easy ish trick for Annie. As a puppy, she LOVED lying down and sleeping in her litter box (ew). Pity I tossed it, it was an under bed storage box and would be a good spoo sized box)


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Is a cat in a basket cheating?


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Annie here : how bouts we jump OVER the box?
> 
> (Annie's human - challenge accepted, though this may take some work. Step one. Find a spoo sized box)


If you go to a store and ask for a leftover packaging box, you'll likely find one big enough for your needs. Sadly, dog food and things like that that would be big enough to fit a spoo usually come in either wrapped in plastic or in their own individual box for selling (at least here in the U.S.), so you'll have to go somewhere other than a pet store, much to Annie's likely dismay. Typically the ones used to hold napkins/toilet paper are the biggest, although they do tend to have holes in the bottoms to save on packaging.



fjm said:


> Is a cat in a basket cheating?
> View attachment 469255


I won't tell. 🤫

Oh... And Fluffy is wondering if a laundry basket of clean clothes counts? 🤣


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

fjm said:


> Is a cat in a basket cheating?
> View attachment 469255


Pippin-in-a-basket can be our official mascot! (I assume that's Pippin?)


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> I practiced getting her on the lid to the box to get her used to the feel of the material.


That's such a good idea! Even cardboard has a slippery, foreign texture, which a lot of dogs will find off-putting.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

it's Tilly-cat - poor Pip is too big and too creaky!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

fjm said:


> it's Tilly-cat - poor Pip is too big and too creaky!


Okay, Tilly-in-a-basket is our official mascot, and Pippin can quietly judge us from the sidelines between naps.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Sisko and I can't find a box big enough for him😳 he can jump in and out of the bathtub and sit in it though.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Here's a another how-to video, this time featuring a larger dog as inspiration for those of us with spoos:


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Sisko and I can't find a box big enough for him😳 he can jump in and out of the bathtub and sit in it though.


Keep an eye out! We've got a whole month. You could even cobble something together from two smaller boxes. That's what I'm thinking of doing.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Irritatingly - I recently moved and just threw out a bunch of boxes this weekend. Grr!

Floofypoodle- Your laundry basket idea was brilliant! I worked on walk through of the laundry basket, clicking for front feet in, then back feet in. Then just back feet, which she finds harder. Then as she got faster, the moment she had 3 feet in. I now have her putting all four feet in a laundry basket, if reluctantly; it is pretty small. Going to work on increasing confidence with that, and work on teaching her to sit in tighter spaces (like between the couch and the coffee table) then try to join the two. I have a goal picture in my head of Annie sitting in an improbably small box with high sides.

This is a great trick/game for proofing something I like to practice - "sit means SIT"! no matter where you are  thanks EV, PtP for the great trick idea!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Are you holding the basket for Annie?

I think the stability of the box will be a big factor for Peggy. If it shifts at all, she's gonna give it a big NOPE. Maybe I'll work out on the grass, where there's better traction.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Are you holding the basket for Annie?
> 
> I think the stability of the box will be a big factor for Peggy. If it shifts at all, she's gonna give it a big NOPE. Maybe I'll work out on the grass, where there's better traction.


I am not holding it for walking through, but confidence with stuff moving is one of the things I am working on with her. So tons of walking through quickly practice. I plan on wedging it between the couch and side table to start with sit since it moving while she sat would freak her out.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Keep an eye out! We've got a whole month. You could even cobble something together from two smaller boxes. That's what I'm thinking of doing.


Okay, will do! I think I could do that too.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

A great place to find the right size box is Costco or Sams club. The stores pile them near the front for people to use to take groceries home in. 

I teach this as part of beginner agility so I am constantly looking for larger boxes for larger dogs. The sides of the box should be cut down to make it easier at the start. Ideally the first box you use is bigger than where your dog naturally places their paws and sides are lower than their tummy. 

For nervous dogs you don’t want the box to move when they start to step in. Use your feet on the outside of the box, or place box on a non-slip surface so it’s solid. Wood floors are slippery but rubber mats don’t slip. The inside box can be slippery too so rough up the interior. Once a dog is confident getting in a box, you can up the ante.

Laundry basket and pools maybe too slippery for beginning training but are great to use once your dog is confident.

Training get in a box is a fun trick, but the reason we train this is to teach dogs hind end awareness which is important for dogs in many dog sports. It’s also important for poodles and other dogs who are groomed on grooming tables. If they step a back leg off the table they should know to move that leg over and back on the table. Pivot bowls are another way to train hind end awareness. 

To train hind end awareness, after a dog is comfortable getting into a large box, we slowly shrink the box making it harder and harder for the dog to get all 4 feet in. Dogs can easily get their front paws in a smaller box, but when you see them problem solve how to get each back leg inside you know that dog has figured out how to move their back legs independently.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Well, we started training, and Fluffy is thrilled to pieces that I'm asking him to jump into something instead of out of it. I cut down one of the Chewy boxes that I was, ahem, holding onto (me? Too lazy to take this month's dog food box to the trash? Nonsense.), to his ankle height, and while he leaps into the little square with glee, he hasn't quite connected the auditory command to it yet. When I turned my back to check on something during the session, into the box he popped, and when I turned around, there he was, sitting and looking up at me with expectant eyes. So at least he understands what to do. I hope. Again, this is a dog that will jump into almost anything, so I'm not sure if it's that he understands or that he just finds it fun. Either way, we can work from it, I guess.

(Misty would like everyone to know that cardboard is, in fact, quite nice to lick. This particular box has a hint of, mmm, chicken, and, perhaps, some rosemary?)


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

FloofyPoodle said:


> Well, we started training, and Fluffy is thrilled to pieces that I'm asking him to jump into something instead of out of it. I cut down one of the Chewy boxes that I was, ahem, holding onto (me? Too lazy to take this month's dog food box to the trash? Nonsense.), to his ankle height, and while he leaps into the little square with glee, he hasn't quite connected the auditory command to it yet. When I turned my back to check on something during the session, into the box he popped, and when I turned around, there he was, sitting and looking up at me with expectant eyes. So at least he understands what to do. I hope. Again, this is a dog that will jump into almost anything, so I'm not sure if it's that he understands or that he just finds it fun. Either way, we can work from it, I guess.
> 
> (Misty would like everyone to know that cardboard is, in fact, quite nice to lick. This particular box has a hint of, mmm, chicken, and, perhaps, some rosemary?)


Very helpful, Misty! Lol.

And good job, Fluffy! Sounds like you're almost there.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

It was much harder than I expected to get Peggy to pay attention to her back feet. Thanks so much for your insight, Skylar. It's helpful knowing that's not only the most challenging part; it's what makes this such a good foundation trick.

I spent about 15 minutes after dinner just clicking and treating as Peggy explored a laundry basket. She quickly started putting her front paws in it, but she always rushed the back paws through, actively avoiding putting both of them down whenever possible. Fascinating.

The one sit I got was accomplished by sitting myself down in front of the basket. She commonly drops into a neat sit in front of me, and seemed to surprise herself when she plunked down into the basket. I asked her to hold it just long enough for a photo and didn't try again.

Getting her to stand with all four feet inside is going to be the real trick! Definitely need to find a much larger box (or box stand-in) to build her confidence.









_I know this one! I know this one! "Paw!"_









_Pretty good, yeah? Keep the cheese comin'._









_How did I get in here??_


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> Misha here: Why don't we flip the box over and jump _ON _the box? That sounds way more fun.


Hi,
I, being Olive, think that this is super fun! I shall show this to my mom and she will try to teach me this trick! Then the rest of my plan will unfold!
Olive


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I tried getting Sisko into a laundry basket and he did it, but he was too big for it🤣 We got some boxes coming.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Fenris-wolf said:


> I tried getting Sisko into a laundry basket and he did it, but he was too big for it🤣 We got some boxes coming.


Yay! My husband's building one for me. He's making it 24 x 36, and just 9 inches deep to start. I figure I can turn it into a raised herb garden when Peggy's done with it.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Yay! My husband's building one for me. He's making it 24 x 36, and just 9 inches deep to start. I figure I can turn it into a raised herb garden when Peggy's done with it.


That is so awesome and sweet of him! That's great that you can reuse it too!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Well it's been literally raining the entire day here with TS Sally taking her sweet time to move past us. I had to use an umbrella to take Misha out to pee when I gave up on the rain ever stopping. And he had to be blow dried afterward!

But it did give me a chance to do the box trick with Misha. We did do some box games a long time ago when he was a puppy, so he caught on very quickly. I have captured it on video.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> Well it's been literally raining the entire day here with TS Sally taking her sweet time to move past us. I had to use an umbrella to take Misha out to pee when I gave up on the rain ever stopping. And he had to be blow dried afterward!
> 
> But it did give me a chance to do the box trick with Misha. We did do some box games a long time ago when he was a puppy, so he caught on very quickly. I have captured it on video.


The parts where he laid down in the box were just... 🥺 They were just too cute!

Our session today was interesting, to say the least. Fluffy has caught on to the command finally. Only problem is he jumps into the box way too exuberantly, and nearly falls over on himself.
I finally got some pictures, though!

Oh, you want me in the box?








Okay!








I likes my box.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

FloofyPoodle said:


> The parts where he laid down in the box were just... 🥺 They were just too cute!
> 
> Our session today was interesting, to say the least. Fluffy has caught on to the command finally. Only problem is he jumps into the box way too exuberantly, and nearly falls over on himself.
> I finally got some pictures, though!
> ...


Oh how cute! He looks like he's enjoying the practice. I love his hair-do!


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> Oh how cute! He looks like he's enjoying the practice. I love his hair-do!


He did! Every time I told him to get in, he did a little jump and twist in the air! And thanks!  We‘ve been walking through some very bushy areas, and the little spurs stick to his fur a lot, so I figured why not try a German clip? It’s a lot easier to brush now.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

A big enough box came! Sisko can sit in it. Still haven't found one that he can lay down in yet, and we haven't been to Costco in a while.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I finally got a right size box for starters maybe a week ago. The boys have named it Scary Box lol. It's just cardboard but they haven't been too keen on the way it smells and feels under their feet. 

I've been combining lots of chicken bits, elements of their Step Up trick (front feet onto a little step stool) and Yump (jumping thru a small dollar store hula hoop). 

We only practice for a few minutes a day. Remo is making faster progress than Neo, which is not unusual. Neo takes longer to warm up to New. 

A couple of days ago, I noticed that Remo was Touching the box as he went by it, so it seemed likely he was getting there. Today, I used the Example method again, by taking my foot and tapping it back and forth over the side, giving the Yump instruction. I could see the lightbulb go on and the next thing I knew he was Yumping for all he was worth, In, Sit, Out. I couldn't hold him back lol. I'm switching the instruction to Step In/Out and not considering this a success, not until he learns to wait for the instruction, and not until Neo gets brave. 

I'll try for some video tomorrow .


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

You're all doing SO WELL. Our garage has been off-limits since _last Tuesday_ due to smoke. We're going to have to play catch-up once I get my Peggy-sized box.



Fenris-wolf said:


> A big enough box came! Sisko can sit in it. Still haven't found one that he can lay down in yet, and we haven't been to Costco in a while.
> View attachment 469697



Look how cute he is! Aw. Is Sisko hopping in on cue? How did you teach him?



Raindrops said:


> Well it's been literally raining the entire day here with TS Sally taking her sweet time to move past us. I had to use an umbrella to take Misha out to pee when I gave up on the rain ever stopping. And he had to be blow dried afterward!
> 
> But it did give me a chance to do the box trick with Misha. We did do some box games a long time ago when he was a puppy, so he caught on very quickly. I have captured it on video.


I looooved this! Good job, both of you!

I liked watching Misha carefully maneuver his back feet into the box each time. And he sure likes to anticipate the next command! Must be fun trying to mix it up and keep him on his toes.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

FloofyPoodle said:


> The parts where he laid down in the box were just... 🥺 They were just too cute!
> 
> Our session today was interesting, to say the least. Fluffy has caught on to the command finally. Only problem is he jumps into the box way too exuberantly, and nearly falls over on himself.
> I finally got some pictures, though!
> ...


Such a cutie pie! Good job pairing his enthusiasm for the box with a cue. 



Rose n Poos said:


> I finally got a right size box for starters maybe a week ago. The boys have named it Scary Box lol. It's just cardboard but they haven't been too keen on the way it smells and feels under their feet.
> 
> I've been combining lots of chicken bits, elements of their Step Up trick (front feet onto a little step stool) and Yump (jumping thru a small dollar store hula hoop).
> 
> ...


What a fun challenge that must be, teaching two very different poodles the same trick. I can't wait to see your video. I love seeing Poodle Forum poodles in action!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Look how cute he is! Aw. Is Sisko hopping in on cue? How did you teach him?


Sisko said thank you! Yes, he is! I taught him "in" I held a treat in my hand in the box and said "in" I think the previous bathtub training helped.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Video with captions so you can see what I need to work on now that Remo's got the idea.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Rose n Poos said:


> Video with captions so you can see what I need to work on now that Remo's got the idea.


Awww he is so cute! Great job!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Rose n Poos said:


> Video with captions so you can see what I need to work on now that Remo's got the idea.


Go Remo! Such a cute little boy and so very brave.

Was Neo watching?


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Good job, guys! Remo was so brave😢


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

My husband made us a box tonight! Hooray!

I took Peggy out on leash for her evening stroll, and decided to let her explore, no pressure:










She seemed interested so I took off her leash for some energy-burning recall games and then closed the garage door so we could focus...










Still panting from those games! But once she was comfortable with the box's smell and feel, she had no trouble following the "In" command I've already trained for the bathtub and kiddie pool. So I decided to go a step further and ask her to lie down:










She was skeptical. The box is the exact length of her body, so laying down required some careful positioning. I didn't rush her and she soon was doing variations of sit-down-stand with minimal effort:










"Chin down."










My favourite part was when I went to talk to my husband, assuming she'd follow, and then turned around and saw this:










Clearly she has embraced the box!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Since my husband made the box without a bottom, I decided to increase the difficulty by placing an old cabinet shelf underneath. It's a slippery, foreign surface, so I asked for an "In" but then stepped back to let her explore it on her own. She took her time sniffing....










And then testing.....










Before finally giving it the Peggy stamp of approval:










Peggy is now absolutely wiped out, snoring with her head in my lap and reminding me yet again why trick training is THE BEST!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Awesome😎 That's so cute that your husband put Peggy Sue on the box😢


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Awesome😎 That's so cute that your husband put Peggy Sue on the box😢


I knowww! I almost cried. He's an artist so the childlike writing style is intentional. I think he wanted it to look like she wrote it. Lol.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

As we approach the end of our first month, I'm open to trick suggestions for month two! Send me a PM with your ideas. 

Also, I'd planned to start a new thread for each trick, for easy reference. But if you'd prefer just one mega "Trick Club!" thread, I'm open to that, too. Whatever will be most useful to you.


----------



## Phoebe’sMom (Mar 15, 2020)

Phoebe got the general idea, although I trained this with the command "In" so we could use it for more then chewy boxes! 





Also my cat wonders why she doesn’t get treats ever time she gets in a box? 😂


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Remo just seems to love performing once he gets what I'm asking. We're not really any better than we were at last report. He hops or steps in at the ask, or before, sits at or before I ask so I ask for a down which he does, and then he hops out, at or before I ask and then frequently right back in again 🎪.

I'm calling my training of Remo a partial success since he did get over the fear of the box, knows it by name, will Touch at request, will go in at request, will sit or lie down at request, and will hop out at request. He also does these things on his own because he likes performing.

My training of Neo is a fail. He does know it by name, will Touch at request, but will not go into the box willingly. If I place him in it he'll sit or lie down if asked but if the chicken doesn't keep coming, he's outta there pronto. Neo also enjoys performing, if he can move past his fear. If I try to sit down with my morning coffee before we've done our "circus" routine, they are both all over me til I go back to the kitchen and get their equipment out lol.

I'm going to keep working on this with Neo and Remo both.

I'm looking forward to the next idea! I'm divided between separate thread per trick/month or keeping them gathered in an eventually, hopefully, very long thread. I think I lean toward separate for each trick/month .


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

@Rose n Poos, I'm happy to hear that you going to keep training  and that Remo isn't afraid of boxes anymore. Sisko will get into the box, but I have to point, because if I don't point he won't do it. I think he doesn't understand me sometimes or something.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

I am a little late to this thread but here is a video of Evie. We used the tub because I currently do not have any boxes nearly big enough.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

We did it! Sort of. The laundry bin was too small for her tail, so i switched to our largest suitcase (ok, moms biggest- my big ones are in the back of my storage unit), lined with 2 seat cushions as she didnt like the feeling of the handle beneath her feet. Her tail still sticks out the end, she has never figured out how to tuck it to sit lol.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I think we will all be able to get AKC's Trick dog titles by the time we are done😁


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> We did it! Sort of. The laundry bin was too small for her tail, so i switched to our largest suitcase (ok, moms biggest- my big ones are in the back of my storage unit), lined with 2 seat cushions as she didnt like the feeling of the handle beneath her feet. Her tail still sticks out the end, she has never figured out how to tuck it to sit lol.
> View attachment 470028
> 
> View attachment 470029


She looks soooo cute and perfectly sums up how I'm feeling these days: READY FOR A VACATION!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

EVpoodle said:


> I am a little late to this thread but here is a video of Evie. We used the tub because I currently do not have any boxes nearly big enough.


Ahhh! She's perfect! Well done


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Rose n Poos said:


> I think I lean toward separate for each trick/month


I think I'm leaning towards that, too. Will be kinda nice having standalone threads for anyone who's looking for tips for a specific trick.

Do you have a suggestion for an October trick that Neo might enjoy?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Phoebe’sMom said:


> Phoebe got the general idea, although I trained this with the command "In" so we could use it for more then chewy boxes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love how she just casually crushes the side of the box like she's been doing this forever. So funny. Also: Give that poor kitty a treat! Lol.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Sisko will get into the box, but I have to point, because if I don't point he won't do it. I think he doesn't understand me sometimes or something.


That's a good observation. Peggy definitely gets confused by some of my verbal commands sometimes. 

My hand signals were a little muddy, too, but I've recently started doing two-minute training sessions with headphones on. While listening to music, I cycle through all her hand signals to ensure I'm getting a snappy response. It's helped so much! I've tightened up my cues considerably, and she responds so well to the clarity that comes with silence.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> That's a good observation. Peggy definitely gets confused by some of my verbal commands sometimes.
> 
> My hand signals were a little muddy, too, but I've recently started doing two-minute training sessions with headphones on. While listening to music, I cycle through all her hand signals to ensure I'm getting a snappy response. It's helped so much! I've tightened up my cues considerably, and she responds so well to the clarity that comes with silence.


That's awesome, and I'm happy that it has helped a lot! I will start practicing this as well. I have been slacking with hand signals. Only sit and down, and we are sloppy at it. I had read that you shouldn't talk to a dog while training, and only talk to them while giving a command or praise. What do you think about this? I find this to be true with Sisko. I have also found out that I'm not as good with a verbal marker and that a clicker works best, but I think I should practice with verbal markers more.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Fenris-wolf said:


> That's awesome, and I'm happy that it has helped a lot! I will start practicing this as well. I have been slacking with hand signals. Only sit and down, and we are sloppy at it. I had read that you shouldn't talk to a dog while training, and only talk to them while giving a command or praise. What do you think about this? I find this to be true with Sisko. I have also found out that I'm not as good with a verbal marker and that a clicker works best, but I think I should practice with verbal markers more.


Interesting... Annie actually has very few VERBAL markers. Come, stand, leave it, back back (untangle yourself from that pole, silly dog), and wrong way are the only ones I can think of she responds to my voice rather than my gesture. I keep trying to practice them, but I think I'd need to tie my hands behind my back first. I use a tongue click as my verbal marker. It's fast and distinct from my usual babble and more convenient than carrying around her clicker. Sometimes "good" but that usually means "on the right track, keep holding that position".


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Fenris-wolf said:


> That's awesome, and I'm happy that it has helped a lot! I will start practicing this as well. I have been slacking with hand signals. Only sit and down, and we are sloppy at it. I had read that you shouldn't talk to a dog while training, and only talk to them while giving a command or praise. What do you think about this? I find this to be true with Sisko. I have also found out that I'm not as good with a verbal marker and that a clicker works best, but I think I should practice with verbal markers more.


I mark with a clicker when working on something new or doing a regular "tune-up." I need that precision. Otherwise I generally mark with "Nice!" unless I'm playing the silent training game. Then it's just a treat. And honestly? I think the silence works even better than my verbal markers, at least for very familiar commands.

As for verbal cues, I think they're important for distance and/or distracted (aka real life) work. But I'm learning to keep them secondary to my visual cues.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

We finally got a Peggy-sized box!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> We finally got a Peggy-sized box!
> 
> View attachment 475745


And she's going where?[emoji848][emoji177][emoji23]


----------



## Deere (Jun 25, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Lol!
> 
> Bonus points to anyone who gets their poodle into a bowl.
> 
> View attachment 469249


Only a cat would do this!


----------

